# link zu einem neuem fenster..?



## mR.fLopPy (20. September 2001)

hi... hab da ein mächtige problem mit frontpage.. ok.. frontpage ist nicht gerade das beste programm in sachen homepage machen.. aber für meine bedürfnisse reicht es...

ich möchte gerne einen link machen zu einer neuen seite... allerdings soll die seite eine bestimmte größe haben... ist das irgendwie  möglich..?

mfg
TK


----------



## Karl Förster (20. September 2001)

Das könnte man mit JavaScript machen:

<script>
function OpenLink (url) {
  window.open(url,'Fenster1','width=300,height=200');
}
</script>



und dann das Link

<a href="javascript:OpenLink('seite2.htm');">Ein Link</a>


----------



## force2k1 (20. September 2001)

*natürlich !*

na klar geht das !

geh in den html modus von frontpage und füge folgendes zwischen <head> und </head>


<script language="javascript">
function fenster()
{window.open("fenster.html", "fenster", "width=150 height=550 resizable=no scrollbars=no");}
</script>


bei fenster.html gibts du die datei an die im fenster geladen werden soll !
bei width kannst du die breite des fensters angeben und bei height die höhe wenn du bei resizable=yes machst kann man das fenster in der größe verändern und wenn du bei scroolbars=yes machst hat das fenster scroll balken ! die befehle müsste reichen es gibt natürlich noch mehr !


und nun den link in diesem fenster zu öffnen musst du denn link zu

javascript:fenster() machen !


bei fragen einfach posten !


----------



## mR.fLopPy (20. September 2001)

jup..  das mit dem script hab ich jetzt verstanden... nur mit dem verlinken nicht so ganz... könnt ihr mir das noch einmal kurz erklären..? :>


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (20. September 2001)

benutze doch mal die suchfunktion des boards.

wurde schon x mal gefragt und beantwortet


----------



## force2k1 (20. September 2001)

*...*

wenn du in frontpage links machst gibst du doch immer dann die seite an zb seite.html ! da musst dann einfach javascript:fenster() angeben ! das wars !


----------

